# Einstellungen für Apache2

## lukasletitburn

Hi Leute, ich habe einen Apache in der Arbeit funktioniert es. Daheim nicht. Welche Einstellungen muss ich treffen? In der Arbeit hab ich eine Active Directory.

----------

## yuhu

Was funktioniert Wie nicht?

----------

## lukasletitburn

Last edited by lukasletitburn on Sun May 01, 2011 9:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lukasletitburn

apache2: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for tux

apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName

Wie kann ich diese Ausgabe abstellen?

----------

## arfe

In dem Du Deiner config vom apache2 einen ServerName gibst.

Das steht doch sogar ganz klar in der Fehlermeldung!

----------

## lukasletitburn

Ich besitze keinen Server soll ich dann einfach //localhost angeben?

----------

## arfe

Lesen und verstehen hilft!

----------

